# Coffee Shops Munich



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Anyone have any tips for good coffee in Munich?

Im going to be based there with work for 5months, so need somewhere to visit to get my fix!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi !

these are a good one´ s..

Man versus machine

Müllerstrasse23

80469 München and Mahlefitz Nymphenburgerstrasse 51 80335 München

enjoy !!!!!!


----------



## hez (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm headed there for Christmas and have done some research already. Man vs Machine as recommended by beany seems the most well regarded. Have also earmarked Vits @ Rumfordstrasse 49. Look forward to hearing if anyone else has found any.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Already been mentioned but we enjoyed vits and man vs machine


----------



## zp16 (Dec 31, 2015)

Would second those already listed. Found them very enjoyable during a six-month stay a couple of years ago. I'm sure that there are others worth checking out, too.


----------



## alexsmith21 (Dec 31, 2015)

There are many good coffee shops in Muinch Last time i've been there I really liked: Vits

There coffee is quite amazing, and they were located next to my hotel.









Google them and decide for yourself


----------

